# Cohutta WMA Bear



## whitetailfreak (Sep 12, 2015)

Im very proud of my buddy Colby for making a great shot on this dandy of a Cohutta bear. He was hunting a spot that I found last week at around 3200 ft that is thick with White Oak acorns, and tore up with bear sign. There are only a few folks that I choose to help when it comes to huntin' these mountains, and this fine young man is welcome in my camp anytime. Congrats Colby.


----------



## SwhackinCreedNinja (Sep 12, 2015)

Can't thank you enough, sir.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats man, it's a good one. I hope to be up there some this week.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice bear and sounds like a great time! Congratulations to your buddy! Whitetail I was able to sit for 13 hours today with the exception of useing the restroom a few times. Man that seat is awesome and I was able to sit at an angle in a ridge saddle with no issues at all.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 12, 2015)

Got some exercise after that one!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 13, 2015)

Joe Brandon said:


> Nice bear and sounds like a great time! Congratulations to your buddy! Whitetail I was able to sit for 13 hours today with the exception of useing the restroom a few times. Man that seat is awesome and I was able to sit at an angle in a ridge saddle with no issues at all.



Good luck to you Joe. I know you're working hard at it.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 13, 2015)

What's the story? Was this a ground kill?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 13, 2015)

SwhackinCreedNinja said:


> Can't thank you enough, sir.



Definitely a step up from bear #1


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Good deal congrats on the bear and good times.


----------



## SwhackinCreedNinja (Sep 13, 2015)

Story: The bear just read the script. I had trail cam pictures of it coming in around 6:30 pm. I hunted this stand from 6 am to 6:30 pm when I shot it. It came off the ridge top from the NE and was eating fallen white oak acorns on the ground behind me at 15 yards when I sent a Swhacker through its lungs. The good Lord just blessed me yesterday evening. I also had a good buddy (whitetailfreak) to help me out.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## saw tooth (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats on a great hunt


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats to Ya on the Sucessful Bear Hunt! Hope to Experience that one Day!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats on the bear !!! RC


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

Good deal on both a bear and a friendship.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2015)

Good Job now go get another one


----------



## pnome (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats on a nice Cohutta bear!  I hope to try my luck at Cohutta one day soon.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome bear how much did he weigh?


----------



## Hahn88 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice bear! Way to go.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations nice bear


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2015)

That is AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## deadend (Sep 21, 2015)

Good job brother!


----------



## ol mike (Sep 21, 2015)

Man that's a long sit - but sure was worth it.
Great bear !


----------

